# Yeah! I finally got it right...



## chandab (Jul 24, 2008)

I finally remembered and got it right... I ordered my horses supplements from Country Supply today and remember to enter the Country Cares code for CMHR; so my order gained CMHR a $5.94 donation.

I'll try to remember in the future to put the code in the box so they get their donation (wormer purchases don't count); I order their supplements 2-3 times per year (with the cost of shipping, I order 4-6 month supply at a time).











Country Supply!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 24, 2008)

I had no idea purchases from Country Supply could result in a donation to CHMR. Where/how does one go about finding the code?

Glad you posted about it. It's a shame it doesn't get a bit more publicity. Should be pinned on this page as information for those of us who didn't know and a reminder for those who did. JMHO


----------



## chandab (Jul 24, 2008)

Its a program called Country Cares. There is a box on the check-out page and the code is: CMHR.


----------

